# What LBS in Portland, OR for assembly



## bundyloco (Jun 9, 2004)

I just got a Motobecane for my wife. We live on the westside, but I was wondering if anyone in Portland has bought one of these bikes and what LBS did you take it to have it looked over. How much should I expect to pay?

Thanks,


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't know about Portland, but in my area you can expect around $40-$50/hr for labor at an LBS. The 3 Motos I have taken in all took about an hour so each was $40 for the build. Keep in mind, I did the initial build myself, meaning I put the bike together when it arrived and then I let the LBS do all the adjustments and verify all the screws and nuts/bolts were tight. I also had them true the wheels and change the handlebar tape. (I went with the Fizik gel system, which I recommend highly, BTW:thumbsup 

You may want to ask in the General discussion forum as well, since you may find more people from the Portland area hanging out in there. Good luck!


----------



## roctavio (Aug 3, 2006)

Bundyloco,

Did you ever find somebody in Portland to assemble your bike? I am considering buying a Fantom Cross Pro but I am worried about how my LBS will treat me when I show up with an Internet bike.


----------



## strader (Aug 17, 2007)

Check with Trail Head Cycles. They are a mountain bike shop so you won't encounter any Roaditude.


----------

